# MS Keyboard & mouse driver



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

HI Friends,
I am using XP Pro with SP2. The keyboard is MICROSOFT WIRED KEYBOARD model no. RT2300 bundled with basic optical mouse PS/USB2 compatible. The problem is the mouse pointer sometimes moves accross the screen by itself (slowly) . Do I need a new driver? If yes then please tell me where can I find that.:4-dontkno 
Thank You


----------



## darci321 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Microsoft Wired Keyboard*

For all that its worth, I am having a similiar problem with my mouse, however when I checked with http://support.microsoft.com/search...++KEYBOARD+model+no.+RT2300&srch=sup&x=9&y=13, the site stated "There are no documents that match your search for "MICROSOFT KEYBOARD model no. RT2300". 

My problem was: The Microsoft mouse pointer moves erratically or does not respond and I do have a microsoft mouse and I did have to download a driver and it works great now. I searched the entire Microsoft site for your keyboard model and did not come up with anything. I am so sorry that I was unable to help you. 
darci321


----------



## Rycon (Jul 16, 2007)

This is the driver for the RT2300 keyboard, I know it doesnt have to do with this thread exactly but there is people out there looking for this driver and I myself took along time and detective work to find it, so Im simply trying to help anyone searching the internet for this driver. Just trying to give back.

To get the driver for the RT2300, go here:
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/Download.mspx

At the bottom fill in
1: Keyboard
2: Wired Keyboard 500
3: Your OS
4: Your Lang

download driver, should be called ITP32eng.exe (If 32bit XP)

Remember to select Wire Keyboard 500 when you install.

Set your multimedia keys to your liking!


----------



## Colonel Onyx (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I followed the link and downloaded the file (ITP32Fra6.20.182.0). But it doesn't work quite well with windows vista (32 bits). Any other idea to make this keyboard running as it should do ?

Thks in advance

Colonel Onyx


----------



## PLAYTHATFUNKYMU (Feb 26, 2009)

Colonel Onyx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I followed the link and downloaded the file (ITP32Fra6.20.182.0). But it doesn't work quite well with windows vista (32 bits). Any other idea to make this keyboard running as it should do ?
> 
> ...


Yo dudes!!!

Just downloaded ITP32Eng6.30.191.0.exe and it all seems tickety-boo.

Vista 32-bit. MS Wired Keyboard RT2300. Don't know why 500 is the model, but, hey, it works man!

Keep on keeping on......!!!:wave:


----------

